# TRAI redefines minimum Broadband speed- now at blazing fast 512kbps.



## Akira (Nov 1, 2016)

> After much hee-haw and deliberations running into years, TRAI, which is the nodal agency for all things telecom, has finally redefined the minimum broadband speed in India. This means that now any service offering "broadband internet" will have to offer speed of up to 512kbps. This is double of 256kbps, which was mandated earlier. Yes, that is right. The jump is an impressive 100 per cent. Although it's another matter that compared to what rest of the world gets this is pathetic.
> 
> The 512kbps minimum broadband speed in a country like India that dreams of being a digital superpower is a joke that would be funny if it wasn't for the fact that poor quality of internet in the country would be a drag on it.
> 
> ...



for TRAI it seems the pressure from telecom companies to not revise the minimum broadband speed to a more reasonable definition was too much. Indian telecom operators use this astounding -- and completely anti-consumer -- practice of Fair Use Policy where after a consumers has used some 10GB or 20GB of data the speed of that consumer is reduced to a crawl. Essentially, the consumer is blackmailed into buying "speed packs" to restore the speed for the rest of the month. Revising the minimum broadband speed to 2mbps or something better would put an end to this scam because then internet service providers will not be able to frustrate consumers with slow internet speed.

Unfortunately, it seems that TRAI doesn't see it like this. So, for now, the minimum broadband speed in India remains 512kbps and the country remains in the slow lane.

Source: TRAI pdf


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2016)

And people wonder why we are the slowest in Asia, let alone the world.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 1, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/EcL9ojJ.gif


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 1, 2016)

TRAI is full of idiots.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> TRAI is full of idiots.



was there any doubt......?


----------



## dissel (Nov 2, 2016)

Is it possible BSNL again going back to 512kbps which they just upgrade to 1 mbps for all user in this year 15th Aug 2016.


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2016)

Akira said:


> for TRAI it seems the pressure from telecom companies to not revise the minimum broadband speed to a more reasonable definition was too much. Indian telecom operators use this astounding -- and completely anti-consumer -- practice of Fair Use Policy where after a consumers has used some 10GB or 20GB of data the speed of that consumer is reduced to a crawl. Essentially, the consumer is blackmailed into buying "speed packs" to restore the speed for the rest of the month. Revising the minimum broadband speed to 2mbps or something better would put an end to this scam because then internet service providers will not be able to frustrate consumers with slow internet speed.
> 
> *Unfortunately, it seems that TRAI doesn't see it like this. So, for now, the minimum broadband speed in India remains 512kbps and the country remains in the slow lane.*
> 
> Source: TRAI pdf



They will never .. as long as they can enjoy their free high speed optical fiber internet for free of cost ( or it's too cheap to them ) as a perk for the job they do.

- - - Updated - - -



dissel said:


> Is it possible BSNL again going back to 512kbps which they just upgrade to 1 mbps for all user in this year 15th Aug 2016.



Already many people are getting unstable speed post 1mbps upgrade .. so if BSNL goes back to 512 kbps there's nothing to be surprised of. As long as jio balloon is floating on the sky enjoy your cheap / high speed * be it 3g or wired connection from different operators. But what will happen if JIO introduces 4G speed @ 512 kbps as it will still eligible as broadband service.


----------



## DFC (Nov 2, 2016)

Modi's digital India is on the right track.


----------



## aditiaggarwal (Nov 3, 2016)

India is on the right track.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2016)

"640k ought to be enough for anybody." - Bill Gates 1981

"512k ought to be enough for anybody." - TRAI 2016

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Nov 3, 2016)

The real joke is, TRAI was bold enough to have a limit of 256kbps all this time.


----------



## mynameis74 (Nov 3, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/Pb2eKZZ.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2016)

Back to the stone ages of (inter)networking...


----------



## satinder (Nov 4, 2016)

Digital India !
Mera Bharat Mahaan !


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2016)

It proves that TRAI is just a puppet whose strings are held by Airtel and likes.


----------

